# Don't make this mistake



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

If your an ice fisherman from Ohio and you need to head up north to Michigan to find a lake area and location to stay to get on the ice to fish - and you happen to put a post on a Michigan ( ice shanty) site looking for advise and help.... What ever you do don't mention your coming up from *Ohio *and want some local advise and help.

You could end up ice fishing in a big frozen mud puddle and staying in a junk trailer.
They are not Ohio friendly, you can imagine why right.
It's a football thing. What was I thinking.......


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That sucks. Can not say that I am surprized. What mud hole did you fish?


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Luckily I did my own research. We're leaving in the morning. Going 10 hour's north where there's 15" of ice.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Good Luck, Sr.!! Have fun and be safe, doesn't look like we'll walk on salt fork this year.. Go Bucks!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

if i was from michigan , i'd hate ohio guys too,,we whoop there @*# constantly..good luck fishin...go bucks : )


----------



## Greenfish (May 9, 2010)

That's the truth.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That reminds me of the old joke, Why do all the trees in Toledo lean toward Michigan ? Because Michigan sucks !


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Was I the only one thinking this thread would be about marriage? 

I've seen what you described on a lot of different state type forums... not sure why people get so uptight thinking "the outsiders are coming to steal our fish"... usually the out of state fishing license is significant enough they should enjoy the "outsiders".


----------



## Bozwell (Apr 4, 2011)

That's kinda nuts.......
I have a friend in Michigan and we trade fishing trips every year.
He comes down here in May and we fish for an extended weekend in Ohio. 
In June I go to Michigan for 3-4 days.
We look forward to it.
However......unless you know someone personally or work through a reputable guide service, it's a "buyer beware" situation.
We just make sure the other has a great time in regards to accommodations, meals, fishing, etc.
It's a pretty sweet deal. But then again...we don't discuss football.
Although last year, I did attach an Ohio State key tag to his boat key before I left LOL 
Boz


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Whaler said:


> That reminds me of the old joke, Why do all the trees in Toledo lean toward Michigan ? Because Michigan sucks !


As I've said before....

I don't like to talk to people from Michigan, but when I do, I smile politley and tell them "No, I would not like fries with that!"

OH!

Oh, and I live by Columbus and the trees here still lean North! LOL
Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Mr. A said:


> As I've said before....
> Oh, and I live by Columbus and the trees here still lean North! LOL
> Mr. A
> 
> ...


----------

